# Hello, good morning!



## Natashap620 (Mar 11, 2011)

My 2 kitties Pedro & Leila came to live with me as rescue babies in 2003. I started feeding raw in 2005 and hey are both doing fantastic. I moved in with my fiancé last July and his 2 year old kitty, Jack who immediately took to raw with no problem, except he thinks he needs to take his meat and hide it behind the curtains then come back to steal everyone elses! He turns into a little tiger at feeding time. Then in January we went to the SPCA to donate towels and came home with a new baby we named Cody. He is about 11 months old. He was picked up at 3 months old from underneath a trailer at the county prison. He was fed science diet kibble and wet (ugh) and took a few days to understand what real food is, but now scarfs down anything!

I joined because I have a question about him still being pudgy in the gut and having very runny stools but I will start another thread with more detail. Just wanted to say HI and introduce the family first 

Happy to find a forum with raw feeding friends, and please bear with me because I am new to the posting thing so i apologize in advance if I post any messages where they don't belong!

Natasha


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! I would like to see pictures of the kitties! Vinnie and Francis( My older sister's cats) are in a Raw meat diet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome! We'd love to see pictures of your four.


----------



## Natashap620 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Here they are!*

Pedro (the Mooch) my handsome tuxedo loverboy, although he much prefers to sleep on my fiance's lap since he met him...traitor. 

(Princess) Leila the calico and Pedro are siblings, a stray cat had kittens under my mother's oil drum when she was away on vacation & I adopted the two of them back in 2003. She's camera (and everything else) shy so it's hard to get a good shot of her. 

Jack is the muted orange tabby who came from the SPCA as a kitten before I showed up, the story is he chose my fiance about 2 years ago. Now he's a big boy! He's the tiger and will eat and eat and eat... I guess he used to be a little chunky and had gained & lost some weight. Now he's on a raw diet and is nice and trim & happy!

Cody the tiger stripe is the baby & came from the SPCA as well, he was 9 months when we got him in January.We went in with towels to donate and came out with him... He's a little cuddly lover and can be a bit of a nuisance, (the usual things like jumping on the counter and digging in plants, but lately likes to go poo in FRONT of the litterbox, even when it's clean..) but he hasn't lived in a house before so he will learn manners!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're all lovely! Although I'm a sucker for long-haired cats, so I especially like Pedro and Leila.


----------

